# Two Questions oil and fuel injecter noise



## PATFAN (Dec 16, 2004)

I drive an 03 2.5s with 18000 miles on it I have owned it for a little over a month now. I was wondering what is the type of motor oil 5w30 or 10w30. Also is it better to run like Castrol GTX or any other name brand. Question number 2 the lifters or fuel injectors seem to be a little noises is this the case for all 2.5s. My last car was a 01 sentra se 2.0 and the motor in that car was always a bit on the noisy. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

PATFAN said:


> I drive an 03 2.5s with 18000 miles on it I have owned it for a little over a month now. I was wondering what is the type of motor oil 5w30 or 10w30. Also is it better to run like Castrol GTX or any other name brand. Question number 2 the lifters or fuel injectors seem to be a little noises is this the case for all 2.5s. My last car was a 01 sentra se 2.0 and the motor in that car was always a bit on the noisy. Thanks for your responses.


5W/30 Castrol is fine. No reason to run anything else.
You could have the lifter noise checked out if it seems extreem.
If it's hard to notice it's normal.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, 5W-30 is what to run in Northern NY.

I like Chevron and Pennzoil ... but just about any is fine if you change it before the 4,000 miles mark. Most 5W-30s begin to shear down at the 1,500 mile mark and by 3,000 miles are a solid 20 weight oil at temp. 

Injectors on these cars are noisy. Get used to it, i guess.


----------

